# Hunter 356 - Anyone sailed on one?



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

I am looking at purchasing a 2002 Hunter 356 which I really like. Everything I can find about the boat says it is well constructed and sails well and my wife and I really like the layout. My wife liking it is HUGE. I have read 3 or 4 published reviews and they have all been positive. I will be scheduling a sea trial and having it surveyed but am looking for any feedback from current or prior owners of this boat. What do you like or not like about this boat? How well does she sail? Anything I should be concerned with? Any feedback you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kjretlaw (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 2003 326 and the wife and I are enjoying it. Ours has the furling main which make it easy to handle in most any wind. They are lighter than other boats in their class but you just reef the main early and pass others by when the winds are light. This is our second season and we're very satisfied with construction and sail handling.


----------



## ecaldwel (Jul 11, 2004)

There are 21 owners' reviews posted on hunter.sailboatowners.com


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll say it again... I think the 90s era Legend boats (35.5/37.5/40.5) are far better boats (better looking, better rigged) than the era you're considering...


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Faster, why are the legend boats better constructed? What specifically makes the 356 of poorer construction?


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know nothing about them but did some Googling, what an amazing boat the cabin layout looks great:

2002 Hunter 356


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

maccauley123 said:


> Faster, why are the legend boats better constructed? What specifically makes the 356 of poorer construction?


Actually I never said 'better constructed".. I think they are better looking boats, as good or better interiors, and a much nicer, conventional (full backstay/non B&R) fractional rig. I would expect construction issues are more or less on par, but don't know either way.

This is personal opinion and preference... I also don't like the 'hot tub cockpit' style they adapted at that time - but to each their own , nor the 'bayliners with rigs' look (to my eye) 

No offence to all the happy owners  - and in the interest of disclosure, I've only sailed past them, not on one...


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> Actually I never said 'better constructed".. I think they are better looking boats, as good or better interiors, and a much nicer, conventional (full backstay/non B&R) fractional rig. I would expect construction issues are more or less on par, but don't know either way.
> 
> This is personal opinion and preference... I also don't like the 'hot tub cockpit' style they adapted at that time - but to each their own , nor the 'bayliners with rigs' look (to my eye)
> 
> No offence to all the happy owners - and in the interest of disclosure, I've only sailed past them, not on one...


Ditto


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for pointer to 21 reviews on Sailboatowners, didn't find that before. Read through and all were positive and very happy with boat. I looked at Legend 35.5 and it is pretty but a review said there were a few things to look for that likely need repair. My current boat needed a lot if work and while I enjoyed doing it I want my next boat to be ready to go, no work needed. The Hunter 356 seems to fit that, just up to me to keep up with maintenance of course. I have seen concern about the non standard B&R rig but not from owners or those who have sailed them. I want a reliable, comfortable and well sailing boat and everything I find about the 356 says thats what she is.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

maccauley123 said:


> I have seen concern about the non standard B&R rig but not from owners or those who have sailed them.


There are "issues" but mostly they are that you need to learn to sail the rig for what it is. I have 3 years sailing the B&R and overall the pluses outweigh the minus.


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Don, that is pretty much what I have heard, just takes learning some different lessons. Whats funny is all of the criticisms I heard about the rig come I think from those who have never sailed it. It almost seems to be its different and I don't like it. From those like you who have sailed the rig the comments have all been positive. Thanks.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

BTW - it should be noted that the 356 was recently on Cruisers World of the 40 Best Boats. Whether you agree or not with the list you should still consider that there is something to it and that the 356 is probably a pretty good boat!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For the record.. I'm not among the Hunter bashers in general.. I'm more comfortable with a standard rig.. and prefer the styling of the 90s Legend line to later offerings - including the most recent... 

Mc123 - There are lots of those boats out there so they can't be 'bad' altogether. Actual owners' experience should be more valid than outside observance and speculation (or pure opinion, for that matter).

Just be careful of giving more credit to comments simply because they are 'what you wanted to hear'


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Faster, that's why I posted this looking for people who actually sailed the 356 to get their impressions from actual experience. I agree that real experience is the only one I can give any validity to. Based on the 21 owner reviews, 4 professional reviews, 2 awards and various other comments from owners and those with experience on these boats I can find very few complaints and I think I have a winner.


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Don, I've been looking for the Cruisers World reference you make below and can't locate it. Can you point me to a URL? I have the 2001 best production boat under 200,000 reference but can't find the more recent reference you noted.



Don0190 said:


> BTW - it should be noted that the 356 was recently on Cruisers World of the 40 Best Boats. Whether you agree or not with the list you should still consider that there is something to it and that the 356 is probably a pretty good boat!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

maccauley123 said:


> Don, I've been looking for the Cruisers World reference you make below and can't locate it. Can you point me to a URL? I have the 2001 best production boat under 200,000 reference but can't find the more recent reference you noted.


I didn't see your question till now. In case you are still interested:

40 Best Sailboats for Cruising | Cruising World


----------



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

Hunter 356 is luxurious


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Don, appreciate it, I hadn't found it yet and was still interested. I know the list is very subjective but I still consider it being on this list one more solid recommendation. Many of the boats on the list I clearly recognize as those pointed out many times before in many places as excellent boats. As you said, for what it's worth, it puts the 356 in distinguished company.


----------



## TravisGill (Dec 1, 2014)

My family and I have lived aboard our 2003 Hunter 356 "HANNAH" for 9 years now. We've lived in California (Ventura, Monterey) and Washington (Bremerton). HANNAH has delivered us safely from San Francisco to San Diego and everywhere in between. She has also cruised the entire Puget Sound and well into the Gulf Islands of Canada. We take her out as often as we can for overnighters and vacations to the Channel Islands. Most recently we spent a week cruising in the SoCal Ta-Ta along with 40 other boats.

HANNAH has been a great live-aboard! The interior is beautiful and easily one of the most comfortable 35-foot sailboats in the marina. I personally like the sugar-scooped stern and protected cockpit. The large lazerette is enormous and holds an inflatable dinghy, 6-hp outboard, foldable bikes, and roll up paddle-boards. The systems are well laid out and easy to operate. A LOT of thought was put into her design.

Be weary of opinions of folks who have never owned or sailed a 356. There are quite a lot of opinions out there. Contrary to popular belief, our Hunter has not had a rig collapse, keel or rudder inadvertently fall off, or catastrophic fiberglass failure causing her to sink.

This next summer we are moving to San Diego. In the future we plan to sail Mexico and the Caribbean. I have little concern that our Hunter, safely equipped, will get us there.

Happy sailing on whatever boat you choose!!

Cheers,
Travis
S/V HANNAH
Hunter 356


----------



## stevetorrance (Nov 30, 2016)

We have a bilge keeler in the Channel Islands, UK. The boat is amazing - home from home in the marina and safe as houses in a blow. You do have to reef early, the sail area is immense and can be uncomfortable above 15 knots unless the area is reduced if its on the beam. Easy for us with in mast reefing. I would buy another tomorrow, though I do think that the older models are actually superior to the latest offerings. 

Thee huge cockpit locker on the 356 is seldom seen nowadays, we fit a life raft, two folding bikes, seat cushions etc etc in there. If you found a good clean one buy it quick and enjoy........


----------

